
YC v.s. Techstars – Comparison by a 3-time alum - martin_tipgain
https://www.codementor.io/startups/tutorial/y-combinator-vs-techstars-alum-comparison
======
jedc
This strikes me as one of the most fair/balanced comparisons of YC and
Techstars that I've ever read. Thanks!

~~~
weitingliu
thanks!

------
weitingliu
Weiting from Codementor here - I'm the author of the post. Feel free to ask
any questions and I'll try to answer them here too!

~~~
Gounemond
Hello there! First of all, I really appreciated your article. I'm not really
into this world (yet), but I think you have been able to underline differences
between the two accelerators, and letting the reader "choose" which one would
fit better, based on their own situation. Again, well done.

Question time: how "ready" should I be to consider to apply to an accelerator?
To be more clear: is it possible to apply with a general idea and the
founders? Or is advisable to apply with a well-made business plan? There is
difference in this matter when applying to one or another? Consider this being
asked from an "outsider" of the startup world willing to get aboard.

Many thanks in advance!

~~~
weitingliu
this should be helpful:
[http://www.ycombinator.com/howtoapply/](http://www.ycombinator.com/howtoapply/)

Nowadays, honestly I think unless your founding team consists of superstars,
getting in with just a general idea would be almost impossible.

